# Good investment??



## RunCALEB (Apr 25, 2013)

Would this be a good investment??

Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices


----------



## RunCALEB (Apr 25, 2013)

sorry it didn't link right the first time

Amazon.com: Calvin's Commentaries, 23 Vol. (9780801013317): John Calvin: Books


----------



## Paul1976 (Apr 25, 2013)

It depends. If 1) you really prefer paper versions or 2) you need to fill a bookshelf with a scholarly-appearing set, they would be great. If you only plan to consult them periodically, buying the electronic Kindle versions might be better.

Amazon.com: The Complete Biblical Commentary Collection of John Calvin eBook: John Calvin: Books 

You can also find free online:

Calvin's Commentaries

Not sure how the translations compare though...


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 26, 2013)

RunCALEB said:


> sorry it didn't link right the first time
> 
> Amazon.com: Calvin's Commentaries, 23 Vol. (9780801013317): John Calvin: Books



Yes, it's a good investment, but you can sometimes catch just the standard set on sale for around $100. This deluxe set includes the Institutes along with it.

Here are some used prices for the standard set that might suit your liking:
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Calvins Commentaries (22 Volume Set)

Blessings!


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 26, 2013)

You might end up with a great deal here...3 days left for this ebay auction.

Calvin's Commentaries by John Calvin 1974 Hardcover Reprint 0801024404 | eBay

Blessings!


----------



## RunCALEB (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it! For now I might try out the online thing, but hopefully one day I'll have a book set!


----------

